# What Morph? (Leo).. Again lol..



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

:2thumb: I love the eyes on this one, actually, the reverse stripe albino I have, he has one in the shop which is very similar in colour/patterning, apart from the eyes are full jet black, what morph would that be? Very intrigued by it. Was a stunner, but decided on this cutie.:no1:

The yellow on this one isn't as strong as the pics show, just the flash and my camera being c**p :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Eclipse reverse striped.With very pale over all color.


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

It`s an Eclipse mate - refered to as a `Snake Eyed Eclipse` due to the amount of coverage in the eyes (eclipse is a recessive gene that can show itself in many states/percentages ie full - total - eclipse, partial eclipse even 1% eye bleeding - they`re all Eclipse, and even a 1% coverage Eclipse has the potential to create a full 100% coverage Eclipse).

When the eyes are deep red it`s an albino Eclipse, if they`re not it`s a non-albino Eclipse (like the one still in the shop - albino + eclipse = red eyes, no albino + eclipse = black eyes). Honestly can`t tell whether yours are deep red, or black as either my eyes or monitor are playing up, prob normal though?! Someone will confirm better.

Nice patterning on yours too, highly spotted undertone - classic Eclipse 

* posted at same time as Gazz - didn`t mean to repeat *


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ah, yeah forgot to add, the eyes are black.

Thanks for the info's!


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

As above, plus, those pics are huuuuuuuuuuuuuge.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

What's up Mike.. On Dial-up? :lol2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Demon9374 said:


> What's up Mike.. On Dial-up? :lol2:


Nope, only got a 22 inch monitor :whistling2:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

MrMike said:


> Nope, only got a 22 inch monitor :whistling2:


I heard someat similar mate, but it wasn`t refered to as a `monitor` ....... monster maybe :whistling2:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

funky1 said:


> I heard someat similar mate, but it wasn`t refered to as a `monitor` ....... monster maybe :whistling2:


My reputation precedes me


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

try viewing the thread on a netbook, then you got grounds to moan...


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

haha, i'll think about resizing future pictures for your benefit then :Na_Na_Na_Na:

lol @ Funky.

So, if my NOVA is a "Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped" then, breeding with this Eclipse female could give the possibilty for which eyes? Could it give the possibilty that one eye is snake eyed & the other eye is different (cant remember exactly what Geckowiki said now) Or could I get some with full black eyes & some with red? I have no idea on hets though.

As I'm not much cop with morphs yet, going to take a guess at:

Eclipse with hets from the Nova
Enigma Eclipse with hets from the Nova?

: victory:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Demon9374 said:


> haha, i'll think about resizing future pictures for your benefit then :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> lol @ Funky.
> 
> ...


Assuming the Nova is heterozygous for enigma, you could expect both eclipse and enigma eclipse, both het for T_Albino. You will probably have a wide variation in body pattern as well, including jungle/stripe/reverse stripe/paternless stripe.

None of the offspring will show solid red eyes, as they will not be visually T_albino (unless your eclipse is het for T_Albino). Eclipse can express its self anywhere from 1% to 100% coverage, and may show different amounts in either eye.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Demon9374 said:


> haha, i'll think about resizing future pictures for your benefit then :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> lol @ Funky.
> 
> ...


Yours is a Eclipse reverse striped.Eclipse is only relevant to the eyes.All leo's with Eclipse eyes also have a visual body pattern.I find the whole Snake eye thing irrelevant as there is only one trait ECLIPSE it just expressed in differant persentages.Why tag another name to the same morph that make it seem like a differant eye trait.It would make more sence "IF" Eclipse eye trait was Codominant so it would be Snake eye(HET) and Eclipse(HOM) but the fact is it's not Codominant so the term Snake eye is pointless.
=======
*If your Eclipse reverse striped is not HET Talbino.*

[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma pattrenless reverse striped X Eclipse reverse striped = .

Eclipse normal HET Talbino.
Eclipse aberrant HET Talbino.
Eclipse hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
Eclipse striped HET Talbino.
Eclipse reverse striped HET Talbino.
Eclipse patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino. 
=======
*If you Eclipse reverse striped is HET Talbino.*

[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma pattrenless reverse striped X Eclipse reverse striped HET Talbino = .

Eclipse normal HET Talbino.
Talbino eclipse normal.
Eclipse aberrant HET Talbino.
Talbino eclipse aberrant.
Eclipse hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
Talbino eclipse hyper aberrant.
Eclipse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino eclipse striped.
Eclipse reverse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino eclipse reverse striped.
Eclipse patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped.
[1C]Eclipse enigma HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma.
[1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma aberrant.
[1C]Eclipse enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma hyper aberrant.
[1C]Eclipse enigma striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma striped.
[1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma reverse striped.
[1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino. 
[1C]Talbino eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Holy s:censor:t! :gasp:

Thanks Gazz :notworthy:

I think you'd best run and hide come breeding season, ton of baby pictures up "What Morph??" :lolsign:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Demon9374 said:


> Holy s:censor:t! :gasp:
> 
> Thanks Gazz :notworthy:
> 
> I think you'd best run and hide come breeding season, ton of baby pictures up "What Morph??" :lolsign:


Don't be scared by the amount of results Gazz gave  Most are just variations on the body pattern (i.e Jungle/stripe/reverse stripe etc)


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Demon9374 said:


> I think you'd best run and hide come breeding season, ton of baby pictures up "What Morph??" :lolsign:


That doesn't scare me one bit :Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Two more Leo's, I'm going to take a guess at a Normal & Super Snow?..










































Forgot to resize again :whistling2:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yup - a nice Normal and a beautiful Super Snow with a bit of skin on her nose as a bonus


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cheers funky


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Normal.
Super snow.

Looks that way to me: victory:.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cheers Gazz, I traded my Amel Corn for this one a few week back, just wanted to make sure what Morph this one is, was told Leucistic?..


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Pics didnt work for some reason :/


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Nvm, it seems the pics weren't loading for me at the time, another two for you to look at if you would aswell please chaps.. :lol2:










































: victory:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Demon9374 said:


> Cheers Gazz, I traded my Amel Corn for this one a few week back, just wanted to make sure what Morph this one is, was told Leucistic?..


Tinted eyed paradox spotted blizzard.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Demon9374 said:


> Nvm, it seems the pics weren't loading for me at the time, another two for you to look at if you would aswell please chaps.. :lol2:


Talbino eclipse normal-AKA-(Ruby eyed banded).


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Demon9374 said:


> Nvm, it seems the pics weren't loading for me at the time, another two for you to look at if you would aswell please chaps.. :lol2:


My best guess would be a (Dark)Talbino snow aberrant.What strain of snow ??.You'll have to test breed to know for sure.


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

Cheers Gaz, will have to test breed that last one next year, have a pair of them, the Banded one then, that's Raptor ain't it?

Just looked at Geckowiki and found this pic..










So it may be a Mack Snow Talbino. So yeah, testage next year perhaps.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Demon9374 said:


> Cheers Gaz, will have to test breed that last one next year, have a pair of them, the Banded one then, that's Raptor ain't it?


Genetically yes and no.
A RAPTOR should also have the polygenic traits patternless reverse stripe making it patternless which yours is lacking.

However many people would sell it as a banded RAPTOR.


----------



## Mog1999 (Jan 5, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwww- it is really different-I've never seen anything like it!!!:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------

